
14,000-Year-Old Piece of Bread Rewrites the History of Baking and Farming - curtis
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/07/24/631583427/14-000-year-old-piece-of-bread-rewrites-the-history-of-baking-and-farming
======
js2
Discussion from 3 months ago (291 points, 166 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17546207)

Link to paper:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/115/31/7925](http://www.pnas.org/content/115/31/7925)

